# How to remove paint from brick



## beezee3 (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi All.

I have just bought a new house off-plan, and it seems like the builders were a bit careless with the paint. They've spilt some paint onto the bricks on the driveway, and no matter what I do, I can't get rid of it. Will I have to change the bricks? Here's what I've tried so far:

- Paint remover - Just took the top off the paint. Still quite a bit in the grooves and IN the brick
- Pool Acid - Was told this would bring the paint out. Didn't really work. Still quite a bitof paint IN the brick

Any tips would be helpful. Then I can put it on my blog with tips  that I've compiled on making a great home...

thanks,
James

Tips to make a great Home


----------



## kev crete (Dec 30, 2005)

you might try a product called goooff? not sure on the spelling but found it at canadian tire or perhaps local hardware store. Small yellow tin with red lettering. It is a xylene based mix product which seemed to work well for me.


----------



## The Gingerbread Man (Jan 2, 2006)

I think Kev Crete means "Goof off"  also use a stiff bristle brush and scrub it in and brush it out.


----------



## pqglen (Jan 3, 2006)

Try naval Jelly or a similar thick acid jelly type product. let it setup real, real good. You should see blistering then powerwash it off. If that doesnt work try a wire wheel on a  high speed grinder >after you have rinsed the acid of course


----------



## MarcusCarcus71 (Sep 30, 2006)

local hardwhare stores sells sandblasters.


----------



## CraigFL (Oct 1, 2006)

Since it's outdoors, you can also use a high pressure washer-- at least 2500psi type.


----------

